# Dragon ct



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I somehow bought myself a ct pair :-D I havent bred cts before but have always wanted to.

They do have their fair share of form faults, mainly weak, uneven rays, weak body and round caudals... but it will be fun working on them

Heres the pair, they are still being conditioned since they only arrived yesterday, but the male is interested in girls and blowing nests and the female is already fat and flirty so I might put them together in a couple of days


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Subbing!!! And wow what a pair, the female is gorgeous!!!

Would definitely be interested in how the fry raise out 

Best of luck with the pair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh! Crowntails are my favorite tail type! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

How pretty!! How all goes well for you!


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

Subbing. That girl is stunning.


----------



## jamesteong741 (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome. But raising ct fries aren't too easy.

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

jamesteong741 said:


> Awesome. But raising ct fries aren't too easy.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk




Just wondering why is that?

(I don't breed bettas but I love crowntails)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesteong741 (Apr 23, 2017)

CaptByMoonlight said:


> Just wondering why is that?
> 
> (I don't breed bettas but I love crowntails)
> 
> ...


Nothing much than fragile fins. But just do good for water quality will do.

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## josbetta (May 17, 2017)

wonderfull pair mate!


----------



## Blue Ink (May 22, 2017)

It's been way too long Trilo! I'm back with a new account (Blu) and I just new I had to stop and say hi! I also came to admire your gorgeous fish as always!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha hey Blu! Hows things

Female died mysteriously before I could breed her :-( but I used a different ct girl and have some fry, probably about a week old now :-D 

This is the mother


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

She's beautiful! I can't wait to see how the fry turn out!


----------



## Bettas2k14 (Jul 2, 2017)

How did these guys turn out


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are growing well  I have a mix of red fins and black fins


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

omg! xD I've been keeping an eye on this post but never said anything then I saw your fry on facebook but didn't connect the dots lol


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

They look amazing! I hope the fry turn out amazing new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

